# Really upset about this rating



## Angiebeth33 (Apr 23, 2019)

*I have been driving for Uber for a while and after 650+ Rides and ratings I had never gotten a 1 star rating and I only had 10 4 star ratings and 2 3 star ratings. I never had a 2 star or 1 star rating before I picked this PAX up and I was nice to her even though she was rude and messed up my car and her friend kept coughing on me and not covering her cough and I still smiled and thanked her and told her to have a wonderful day . And I have no clue what I did to deserve a 1 star rating. But now my rating has dropped to a 4.93 and it ticks me off because I try hard to keep my rating up. I remember her name and address now and I will never pick her rude self up again. I think we should be told why we received a low rating. *


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Angiebeth33 said:


> *I have been driving for Uber for a while and after 650+ Rides and ratings I had never gotten a 1 star rating and I only had 10 4 star ratings and 2 3 star ratings. I never had a 2 star or 1 star rating before I picked this PAX up and I was nice to her even though she was rude and messed up my car and her friend kept coughing on me and not covering her cough and I still smiled and thanked her and told her to have a wonderful day . And I have no clue what I did to deserve a 1 star rating. But now my rating has dropped to a 4.93 and it ticks me off because I try hard to keep my rating up. I remember her name and address now and I will never pick her rude self up again. I think we should be told why we received a low rating. *


Ratings don't mean S****. I've got 3k trips an a 4.87 rating. I get along with all pax but still have 7 1 stars. You will get more the longer you drive.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Angiebeth33 said:


> *I have been driving for Uber for a while and after 650+ Rides and ratings I had never gotten a 1 star rating and I only had 10 4 star ratings and 2 3 star ratings. I never had a 2 star or 1 star rating before I picked this PAX up and I was nice to her even though she was rude and messed up my car and her friend kept coughing on me and not covering her cough and I still smiled and thanked her and told her to have a wonderful day . And I have no clue what I did to deserve a 1 star rating. But now my rating has dropped to a 4.93 and it ticks me off because I try hard to keep my rating up. I remember her name and address now and I will never pick her rude self up again. I think we should be told why we received a low rating. *


Sometimes you receive a 1* for no better reason than the rider is a jerk. Accept it, move on, at 4.93 it doesn't matter even a little bit.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I got a bunch of one stars in my first few weeks. I moved on thinking stars were worthless. You should too.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Life is full of Trolls, not just on the Internet.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Angiebeth33 said:


> *I have been driving for Uber for a while and after 650+ Rides and ratings I had never gotten a 1 star rating and I only had 10 4 star ratings and 2 3 star ratings. I never had a 2 star or 1 star rating before I picked this PAX up and I was nice to her even though she was rude and messed up my car and her friend kept coughing on me and not covering her cough and I still smiled and thanked her and told her to have a wonderful day . And I have no clue what I did to deserve a 1 star rating. But now my rating has dropped to a 4.93 and it ticks me off because I try hard to keep my rating up. I remember her name and address now and I will never pick her rude self up again. I think we should be told why we received a low rating. *


Don't be so hard on yourself.
Ridesharing isn't for you if you don't remind yourself to tell yourself "I'm not the one with the problem".

Every day "I" make up "my" mind to have a great day. Then I execute it the best that I can. 
Once a toxic person exits my vehicle, I let all the windows down for a few blocks minimum to allow the bad energy to leave.

Sometimes our best is not good enough for ungrateful, entitled pax unable to see the world through our eyes. Don't allow people to dump their garbage in your lap. If you do, once they leave you're still dealing with the negativity.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Not worth it to worry about ratings. How many rides do you have rated?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Angiebeth33 said:


> *I have been driving for Uber for a while and after 650+ Rides and ratings I had never gotten a 1 star rating and I only had 10 4 star ratings and 2 3 star ratings. I never had a 2 star or 1 star rating before I picked this PAX up and I was nice to her even though she was rude and messed up my car and her friend kept coughing on me and not covering her cough and I still smiled and thanked her and told her to have a wonderful day . And I have no clue what I did to deserve a 1 star rating. But now my rating has dropped to a 4.93 and it ticks me off because I try hard to keep my rating up. I remember her name and address now and I will never pick her rude self up again. I think we should be told why we received a low rating. *


I have read about driver can call help service to change the customer's rating you have given. Give her back what she deserves.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> Life is full of Trolls, not just on the Internet.


EXACTLY



Wildgoose said:


> I have read about driver can call help service to change the customer's rating you have given. Give her back what she deserves.


 i called uber and they said they cant change the rating


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

Angiebeth33 said:


> *I think we should be told why we received a low rating. *


Sometimes there's no legitimate reason. It feels bad that anonymous people are able to rank you on a scale without qualifiers, but at the end of the day, stressing about it does you no good. Don't waste unpaid time arguing back and forth with support.

Focus on profitable rides. Ignore everything else.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm still carrying a one star from an accidental start of trip....I even called called and said I made a mistake and started trip after getting frazzled from stacked pings coming in left and right from a very busy weekend night. I said, I'll end trip and give you're full refund back from my app and that was the only thing I can dI and even gave her apologizes.

Screw her and Fluber!!!!


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I have read about driver can call help service to change the customer's rating you have given. Give her back what she deserves.


Not any more.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Angiebeth33 said:


> *I have been driving for Uber for a while and after 650+ Rides and ratings I had never gotten a 1 star rating and I only had 10 4 star ratings and 2 3 star ratings. I never had a 2 star or 1 star rating before I picked this PAX up and I was nice to her even though she was rude and messed up my car and her friend kept coughing on me and not covering her cough and I still smiled and thanked her and told her to have a wonderful day . And I have no clue what I did to deserve a 1 star rating. But now my rating has dropped to a 4.93 and it ticks me off because I try hard to keep my rating up. I remember her name and address now and I will never pick her rude self up again. I think we should be told why we received a low rating. *


You deserve a 1* rating because you picked her up! You are a valued, Uber Partner!


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Just terrible. Very unfair. If you explain to Uber how concerned you are about your ratings , perhaps they will allow you to buy back the 1rating! Offer a few bucks! Then you will be the 5 star driver that you obviously are. We are Doomed! Uber is just way ahead of us.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Angiebeth33 said:


> *I have been driving for Uber for a while and after 650+ Rides and ratings I had never gotten a 1 star rating and I only had 10 4 star ratings and 2 3 star ratings. I never had a 2 star or 1 star rating before I picked this PAX up and I was nice to her even though she was rude and messed up my car and her friend kept coughing on me and not covering her cough and I still smiled and thanked her and told her to have a wonderful day . And I have no clue what I did to deserve a 1 star rating. But now my rating has dropped to a 4.93 and it ticks me off because I try hard to keep my rating up. I remember her name and address now and I will never pick her rude self up again. I think we should be told why we received a low rating. *


I look at this a different way. Rather than getting upset about receiving the occasional 1 star rating, I enjoy knowing that my usual good level of service to riders and my resultant high rating renders any less-than-5-star rating *completely meaningless*.

"I think we should be told why we received a low rating", too, but I already know the reason why we aren't informed. Uber wants you to be fearful of the rating system, just as you have been, so that you'll unreasonably bend over backwards for even the worst of riders. You know, like the ones who are rude, mess up your car, and cough on you. Always remember that you don't get paid more for a higher rating.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself.
> Ridesharing isn't for you if you don't remind yourself to tell yourself "I'm not the one with the problem".
> 
> Every day "I" make up "my" mind to have a great day. Then I execute it the best that I can.
> ...


Well said! If garbage is thrown at you then get out of the room away from the garbage! I understand it's disappointing how a 1 star can drop a 4.94 to a 4.8 or whatever but it will happen to you again and again simply because as already said some people are miserable JERKS! In the future when your instincts sense that one is about to get in your car before you start the ride trust your instincts and cancel the ride on that piece of garbage!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

low ratings do lower morale and the cowards usually dont give a reason. When they start whining I stop driving, and hope others do the same so the whiners can pay more in surge pricing


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Think I’m getting one today. It hasn’t shown up yet. Pax was being an A$$. Told them I’d appreciate they shut up or get out. 

He quieted down but told me he was gonna one star me, to which I replied. 

I just took $20 of your cash, 1 star away! I got better things to do then deal with you. 

And off I go.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Perhaps offering Mints, Chilled Bottle water and a Limited supply of assorted Chocolates might help boost the ratings?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The public does not need a reason to be mean. You are a hired servant for a few minutes. You will find types of people that will take advantage of that. I am guessing that you have NEVER ordered anyone out of your car when they act rude or inappropriately.
Try it some time -- it is very rewarding. In trips, you are still an infant. You will get many one & two stars for no reason. Do not dwell on it - it is out of your control. Worry about things that you can change. With Lyft, the pax reviews , the driver gets to read their remarks. 99% of the time it is a female in her 20's or 30's. Reading them reminds me of the ugly side of humanity.
Believe it or not, the two women were deliberately abusing you to see your reaction. By feeding off of each others behavior they get great enjoyment in seeing your discomfort and reactions. Next time, stop the car in a safe place and order them OUT - NOW.
Be courteous but firm. Do not get into a verbal pissing contest. With women - you will never win that battle.



Michael1230nj said:


> Perhaps offering Mints, Chilled Bottle water and a Limited supply of assorted Chocolates might help boost the ratings?


--------------------
???? LOL !! He has a 4.93. He will never see 5.00 again and is worried. I had a 4.93 once. My first day of driving -- after a couple of pax, my 5.00 was history never to be seen again.


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself.
> Ridesharing isn't for you if you don't remind yourself to tell yourself "I'm not the one with the problem".
> 
> Every day "I" make up "my" mind to have a great day. Then I execute it the best that I can.
> ...


I love this driver. You are so uplifting and positive!

Ok, maybe this is corny, but when I get a ride request, I mentally go through a "Lights, Camera, Action!" checklist:

Lights - are my headlights on? sometimes I turn them off if I'm parked for over 5 mins at night - easy to forget in the excitement to move - I've gone blocks with them off before realizing
Camera - is my radio set to positive music stations if I turn it on, not talk radio. Is my CD player (I drive an old car) stopped/paused on a fun track?
Action - am I having a positive attitude about this stranger I'm about to meet? say to myself "I love my customer!", and giddy-up let's go - Drive!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You aren't doing it right. I've earned almost every one star I've gotten. Stars don't pay my bills nor does waiting 10 minutes for a pax at a stop. I am here to get paid for a service. As long as your rating is over 4.6 you are good to go.


----------



## CrackerJack411 (May 7, 2019)

I have two 1 star reviews in 670 trips and no idea why. Hopefully, these scumbags will just do everyone a favor and end themselves one day soon.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Angiebeth33 said:


> *I have been driving for Uber for a while and after 650+ Rides and ratings I had never gotten a 1 star rating and I only had 10 4 star ratings and 2 3 star ratings. I never had a 2 star or 1 star rating before I picked this PAX up and I was nice to her even though she was rude and messed up my car and her friend kept coughing on me and not covering her cough and I still smiled and thanked her and told her to have a wonderful day . And I have no clue what I did to deserve a 1 star rating. But now my rating has dropped to a 4.93 and it ticks me off because I try hard to keep my rating up. I remember her name and address now and I will never pick her rude self up again. I think we should be told why we received a low rating. *


Stop worrying about ratings, they are totally worthless.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Do not get into a verbal pissing contest. With women - you will never win


This is true. The majority of my pax have been great, but some of the rudest pax are the young millennial women.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Funny thing is I have the most trouble with old White guys. However, three or more women in the car is bad news. No tip and usually bad behavior. Get a couple or single female, no problems.

Uber's rating system has always been unfair.


----------



## Annette11 (Jun 11, 2019)

Never mind! Sometimes, it is heppened that there is no reason someone can make you feel up-set. Never give up and move on. Good luck!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Angiebeth33 said:


> *I have been driving for Uber for a while and after 650+ Rides and ratings I had never gotten a 1 star rating and I only had 10 4 star ratings and 2 3 star ratings. I never had a 2 star or 1 star rating before I picked this PAX up and I was nice to her even though she was rude and messed up my car and her friend kept coughing on me and not covering her cough and I still smiled and thanked her and told her to have a wonderful day . And I have no clue what I did to deserve a 1 star rating. But now my rating has dropped to a 4.93 and it ticks me off because I try hard to keep my rating up. I remember her name and address now and I will never pick her rude self up again. I think we should be told why we received a low rating. *


You get paid the same whether it's a 5.0 or a 4.6 you are the only person making the rating mean anything (you meaning anyone that focuses on their driver rating), just drive the strangers and expect bad ratings no matter what you do, it's just how the gig is.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> Perhaps offering Mints, Chilled Bottle water and a Limited supply of assorted Chocolates might help boost the ratings?


Don't forget the charger cables!!! Make sure you have both USB types, and an Apple one as well.

These people are paying $6 and no tip for their ride. They only deserve the finest.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I have read about driver can call help service to change the customer's rating you have given. Give her back what she deserves.


I tried that once they told me that they will not do this, this was about a month ago


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Hmmm I think he’s wishing death on someone who gave him a 1 Star?


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Stars are whatever but you ever get one without a generic message from Uber?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't worry about it at all. It will drop off after 500 rides. I have looked a person dead in the eye and told them to rate me 1 star after they threatened me with it because I wouldnt take them through a taco bell drive thru that had 10 cars in it.


----------

